# Spray gun liquids



## mitchellware62 (May 1, 2020)

Hi just got my first compressor it came with 2 sprays guns, Tyers pressure gun and air spray gun.
I know that when putting paint in I will have to think that down, but are there any liquids that I can’t put into it. i was wondering if I can put creosote in it to spray my shed and fences. 
also in what measurement would I find the air hose connections. As in are they measured in mm or inches or do they have their own sizing as I want to purchase a long hose. 
many thanks
Mitch


----------

